# School Project: Amazon Kindle Store Survey



## jlajla (Dec 8, 2014)

Dear all,

For a school project for the subject: user research, I need to conduct a survey regarding the user friendliness of the Amazon Kindle Store Website.
I'm having trouble finding respondents so someone suggested posting the survey on this website. I need around 50 responses which turns out to be very difficult for me. (I hope it's ok to post a survey on this website, it is a private survey and nothing commercial)

This is the link to the survey:
http://www.sogosurvey.com/k/RSsRVSTPsSsPsPsP

Its not any spam or virus.

Since this website is about Amazon Kindle I assume many of you have used the Amazon Kindle Store website.

If you have some 5mns to spare to fill in the survey I would be eternally grateful, unfortunately I don't have any incentives, but it is almost christmas  Maybe that is incentive enough 

Thank you in advance!

Jonas

(Originally it was a Dutch survey, hence the Dutch words; "Vereiste informatie" means required information, and "Indienen" means Submit)


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Completed your survey.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

the survey took only a couple of minutes, not 10.

also, if you are trying to reach readers (not to say writers aren't readers), you might want to ask the mods to move this thread.


----------



## aimeeeasterling (Sep 22, 2014)

Done (and I agree with telracs on the time frame). I'd be curious to hear more about the purpose of your school project.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I requested this be moved to the book corner.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm not in your target demographic, so I won't take the survey.  But I do agree that this would be more suited elsewhere on KBoards... probably get more results, too.


----------



## jlajla (Dec 8, 2014)

cinisajoy said:


> Completed your survey.


Thank you!


----------



## jlajla (Dec 8, 2014)

aimeeeasterling said:


> Done (and I agree with telracs on the time frame). I'd be curious to hear more about the purpose of your school project.


Thank you very much! 
I changed it to 5 mns 

The purpose of the project is to learn user research methods and then analyse the results to make suggestions for improvement. Based on that I have to create "persona's".


----------



## jlajla (Dec 8, 2014)

cinisajoy said:


> I requested this be moved to the book corner.


Thank you! I wasn't sure where to post this topic.


----------



## jlajla (Dec 8, 2014)

telracs said:


> the survey took only a couple of minutes, not 10.
> 
> also, if you are trying to reach readers (not to say writers aren't readers), you might want to ask the mods to move this thread.


Thank you very much! 
Cinisajoy kindly requested it to be moved.


----------



## Josey Alden (Aug 6, 2013)

Done. Good luck!


----------



## jlajla (Dec 8, 2014)

Josey Alden said:


> Done. Good luck!


Thank you!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi,

We've discussed--and this isn't really a discussion of a book--so we're going to move it to Let's Talk Kindle so you can get some more responses, jlajla

Betsy
KB Mod


----------



## jlajla (Dec 8, 2014)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hi,
> 
> We've discussed--and this isn't really a discussion of a book--so we're going to move it to Let's Talk Kindle so you can get some more responses, jlajla
> 
> ...


Great! Thank you Betsy!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Done
Wow I really like the Kindle store....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jonas--

took the survey, and I also like the Kindle store a lot!  Although there are probably some aspects that I don't like as much as others, but there wasn't much choice--either Like or Don't Like.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I took the survey as well.  You might also keep in mind that quite a few of us have had Kindles for a long time.  I think I got my first one a little over 6 years ago.  So even though Amazon has made changes to the Kindle Book Store, a lot of what I do is automatic.  I don't really think about it. So it made the survey a little interesting because I had to open a browser and really LOOK at the site.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Survey Complete


----------



## jlajla (Dec 8, 2014)

Chad Winters said:


> Done
> Wow I really like the Kindle store....


Thank you Chad!!


----------



## jlajla (Dec 8, 2014)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Jonas--
> 
> took the survey, and I also like the Kindle store a lot! Although there are probably some aspects that I don't like as much as others, but there wasn't much choice--either Like or Don't Like.


Thanks for taking the survey! So I guess i should have used a wider range of possible answers. Ill consider that when studying the answers.


----------



## jlajla (Dec 8, 2014)

Andra said:


> I took the survey as well. You might also keep in mind that quite a few of us have had Kindles for a long time. I think I got my first one a little over 6 years ago. So even though Amazon has made changes to the Kindle Book Store, a lot of what I do is automatic. I don't really think about it. So it made the survey a little interesting because I had to open a browser and really LOOK at the site.


Thank you Andra for taking the survey. Yes I was a bit worried that most people would do purchases through the app, but I was supposed to analyze the website. But thanks for taking the time to look at the website. I really appreciate it.


----------



## jlajla (Dec 8, 2014)

intinst said:


> Survey Complete


Thank you!!!


----------



## jlajla (Dec 8, 2014)

Thank you all for contributing! I still need a few more responses to meet my target. Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year in any case!


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Done.  I really like the Kindle Store, and it was actually the seamlessly easy navigation of the Kindle Store that ultimately led me to choose the Kindle over the Nook when I was researching ereaders.


----------



## geezergas (Nov 8, 2014)

I understand many of us use Kindle Gift Cards, I have for years. Maybe you could make that a payment option.  Once leaving the country I read 2 books before I got out of CONUS so was able to download 2 more in San Fran, another one in Hawaii by just pressing a button.  I suppose that can be done with a credit card but I'm a cash kind of guy.  I keep a good balance in the gift care balance so I can always get books w/o charges.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Survey completed.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Survey taken.


----------



## BZee (Jun 27, 2014)

Completed


----------



## jlajla (Dec 8, 2014)

Mandy said:


> Done.  I really like the Kindle Store, and it was actually the seamlessly easy navigation of the Kindle Store that ultimately led me to choose the Kindle over the Nook when I was researching ereaders.


Thank you Mandy! Much obliged!


----------



## jlajla (Dec 8, 2014)

geezergas said:


> I understand many of us use Kindle Gift Cards, I have for years. Maybe you could make that a payment option. Once leaving the country I read 2 books before I got out of CONUS so was able to download 2 more in San Fran, another one in Hawaii by just pressing a button. I suppose that can be done with a credit card but I'm a cash kind of guy. I keep a good balance in the gift care balance so I can always get books w/o charges.


Thank you very much! That's a good suggestion actually.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

finished.


----------



## jlajla (Dec 8, 2014)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Survey completed.


Thank you!


----------



## jlajla (Dec 8, 2014)

Tripp said:


> Survey taken.


Thank you!


----------



## jlajla (Dec 8, 2014)

BZee said:


> Completed


Thank you!


----------



## jlajla (Dec 8, 2014)

Rie142 said:


> finished.


Thank you!


----------

